# What tabletop units do you want to see in BL fiction?



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

What units from the tabletop game would you like to see(or see more of) in Black Library fiction? Would you want this unit as a protagonist, an enemy or do you not care as long as they show up?

For myself, I'd like to see a Tau Crisis Battlesuit as a protagonist. I'll admit it's for the Japanese mecha fan in me. I'd also like to see a story staring some Gue'vesa. They're Imperial Guard who traded in their flashlights for pulse rifles, what's not to love :grin:. More than anything else though I'd love to see the Sternguard Veterans get some attention from Black Library. They are by far my favorite unit from the tabletop game.

I also wouldn't mind reading something about a grunt Fire Warrior. I know there is a novel about just that called Fire Warrior(duh) but I'm a little skeptical about any novel based on a video game. Can anybody let me know if Fire Warrior is worth buying?


----------



## ElFROSTY (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah i wanna see some good tau units.I'd love to see Piranahswith like D-Pods or something.. And Gun drones..  Possibly Kroot would make for an interesting Mercenary companion to some guardsmen..


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

All units below I want to see [or see more] as protagonists:
Imperium: Ogryns [especially Nork Deddog], Techmarines, Storm Troopers, Battle Psykers, Black Templar's Sword Brethren.
Xenos: Ork Boy who became first Nob than Warboss [it is time for Ork novel], Dark Eldar Archon from some small Cabal, Warp Spiders.
Chaos: Ahriman.
All units below I just want to see [or see more]:
Baneblades, Warhound Titans, Bio-Titans, Hierodules, Dominatrixes, Squiggots, Eldar Titans, Gretchins, Daemons, Trygons.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Titans. 
Valkyries 
Orks.
More Blood Angels
Storm Troopers 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

A 40k thousand sons trilogy...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I want to see Khârn the Betrayer, Vulkan He'stan, Drazhar the Master of Blades and Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken get their own novels, or parts in them.

Though I prefer SM and CSM over Imperial Guard, a novel about the Catachans and Colonel Straken would be awesome, or the Death Korps of Krieg.

Other then that my fondest novel wish was a Night Lords series and that is being released. So im very happy with Black Library currently.


----------



## ElFROSTY (Aug 3, 2010)

A day in the life of a Gretchen.. x)... 

Possibly an idea for the writing comp


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

more stories for other founding chapters of the space marine's


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Ratlings. I don't think they've ever featured in any BL fiction. If they got the same kind of humerous treatment as Commissar Cain I think they'd be a big hit.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I want to see Khârn the Betrayer, Vulkan He'stan, Drazhar the Master of Blades and Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken get their own novels, or parts in them.
> 
> Though I prefer SM and CSM over Imperial Guard, a novel about the Catachans and Colonel Straken would be awesome, or the Death Korps of Krieg.
> 
> Other then that my fondest novel wish was a Night Lords series and that is being released. So im very happy with Black Library currently.


If you haven't already, you should check out a short story called The Wrath of Khârn. I read it in the anthology Let the Galaxy Burn and even though I'm not a fan of CSM it was alot of fun. I especially liked the kill counter built into Kharn's helmet. Also, you probably already know this but the Death Korps are getting their own novel soon so congrats!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Oblits. No real fluff on them yet. Could be interesting.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I remember reading about obs in Daemon world and thats about it really...


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Oblits. No real fluff on them yet. Could be interesting.





World Eater XII said:


> I remember reading about obs in Daemon world and thats about it really...


Obliterators are cool, like something out of Tetsuo: The Iron Man or an old David Cronenberg movie. I wouldn't want one as the protagonist but they would make great villains.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Ork Kommandos! stalking the guard in the jungles. I think it would have to be in 3rd person.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

3rd person and a book full of bad grammar :/


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

World Eater XII said:


> 3rd person and a book full of bad grammar :/


lol your right it would be a trainwreck of bad grammer. A Guard point of view might be more of a thriller, you would be able to read the text and have an idea of fear. 

Guard's fear-"chills filled the unit, they could smell the fear gathering in the hot air."

Orks fear-"they dug in like a bloodticks! lets leg it!"


The short story Ork Hunter in Let The Galaxy Burn is a nice read i enjoyed that one alot.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Waaagh_Bong said:


> Ork Kommandos! stalking the guard in the jungles. I think it would have to be in 3rd person.


Boy are you in luck, according to Lord of the Night the short story Iron Inferno from the upcoming anthology Fear the Alien is from the perspective of an Ork, a Kommando to be exact. You may rejoice now!


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

joechip said:


> Boy are you in luck, according to Lord of the Night the short story Iron Inferno from the upcoming anthology Fear the Alien is from the perspective of an Ork, a Kommando to be exact. You may rejoice now!


Thank mork!!


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Waaagh_Bong said:


> Thank mork!!


I finally got around to reading Iron Inferno the other day and it was quite good! My only disappointment was that it was only half from the perspective of an Ork. The other half was from the perspective of the PDF leader facing the Orks. That said the Ork Kommandos were everything I had hoped for. Especially their leader, a Badass Longcoat wearing, cigar smoking killing-machine wearing the cap he took off a dead Commissar. Awesome.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

On Fire Warrior: I've heard that it was one of the worst novel BL has turned out, with nearly play-by-play "boss fights" and everything. Sooo...not something that I would spend my money on. It's surprising, really, since Simon Spurrier's other two contributions to BL--_Lord of the Night_ and _Xenology_--are both generally lauded and held up as top-tier novels.

What do I want? Some obliterators, definitely. Also looking forward to the influx of Necron tales that seems to be headed toward us in the near future (_Dead Men Walking_ (with Death Korps, too!), _Hammer and Anvil_ (and more Sororitas, yay!), short stories and more).


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Marbo eliminating a force of chaos guard. 
Marbo eliminating a force of chaos marines. 
Marbo eliminating a force of chaos daemons. 
Marbo eliminating a force of crons. 
Marbo eliminating a force of nids. 
Marbo eliminating a force of orks.
Marbo eliminating a force of tau. 
Marbo eliminating a force of eldar. 
Marbo eliminating a force of dark eldar.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats alot of RAmbo...wait i mean Marbo.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

He's da man. He does figure in a book as i recall. One of the stories in the IG omnibus i believe.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Yah the book deathworld in the IG bs vol1 i think, makes a random cameo at the end.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Shadow Walker said:


> Dark Eldar Archon from some small Cabal


Such an Archon is actually the main character of the short story Mistress Baeda's Gift from Fear the Alien. It's a pretty good story too.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Titans.
> Valkyries
> Orks.
> More Blood Angels
> ...


The novel Redemption Corps features Storm Troopers and Valkyries prominently but overall I thought the book was very "Meh".



Mossy Toes said:


> On Fire Warrior: I've heard that it was one of the worst novel BL has turned out, with nearly play-by-play "boss fights" and everything. Sooo...not something that I would spend my money on. It's surprising, really, since Simon Spurrier's other two contributions to BL--_Lord of the Night_ and _Xenology_--are both generally lauded and held up as top-tier novels.


Yeah, that's what I've been hearing too. That's why I haven't bought and read it. It's a shame really. I can't wait for the Tau to get a proper novel, not something based on a video game.


----------

